# Proofer Overflow



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 1, 2022)

Had a Mt, St starter in my proofer this morning.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 1, 2022)

Kentuckie air is more potent than Florida air.

Warren


----------



## sandyut (Feb 1, 2022)

hope you had that pan under there from the start.  The upshot is you know the starter is kickin!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 1, 2022)

Yeah i had the pan there for while.


----------

